# Help hcg levels



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi

I'm having a major panic and wonder if anyone has and advice/views/info....

I'm 6 wk ish pg, natural after 7 yr wait.
All was fine until last night when i started spotting. Went to A and E today, urine test ok as was physical exam but go the call tonight to say my blood hcg level was only 238 and should be nearer 1000.
I have to repeat the test on monday but the doc feels that's too low for my dates.

Has anyone had low levels that have picked up and been ok.
I have a low back ache as well which i know is also a concern.

Any advice gratefully received

Starr xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

That level is very low and too low for dates. It isn't impossible for things to sort themselves out if late implantation occured but the level tomorrow will tell you alot more as the level should have doubled if an ongoing pregnancy.

Ruth


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Ruth

That's what i thought. No more bleeding today so far. 

I'll see what tommorow brings

Ta Starr xx


----------

